# In memory of my two ferrets...



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Sammy and Sassy, I got a Rainbow Bridge tattoo. 
The rainbow bridge where we will meet again, and a purple spiral. Purple for Sassy's favorite color, and a spiral because life is never ending, and will meet them again.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that's a very nice tattoo and a nice commemoration to them.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

aww well im sure they will be thankful you went through all that pain for them . not that you went through pain, but because you did it for them.


----------

